# some post-op questions



## suzan30 (Sep 26, 2011)

I was pretty out of it when I spoke with the surgeon after my partial on Thursday, but she did tell me that my nodule was "very vascular" and follicular. I'm trying to understand these terms. Are they indicative of cancer? I am really sweating waiting for the pathology report!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It can mean any number of things. Please don't agonize over what the pathology is going to tell you...it can go either way, seriously. The odds are with you, but of course there is a chance of cancer. Worrying yourself and stressing about it are not going to do you any good! Follicular cells can be non-cancerous or cancerous. And vascular just means the cells were well-fed! 

Really, just wait a few days, and call the doctor's office on Wednesday. They should have the pathology report by then. They may even have it when you go in tomorrow morning.


----------

